# crashed my dads gallardo at track



## tmonkeyvr6 (Jul 29, 2013)

took my gallardo to the track the other day and blue a back tires braking my back axel and many other complications this is np bueno stay tuned for updated and pics


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

Still waiting for so called pics


----------



## Rbothell1 (Nov 7, 2005)

tmonkeyvr6 said:


> took my gallardo to the track the other day and blue a back tires braking my back axel and many other complications this is np bueno stay tuned for updated and pics



I wonder if he figured out how to upload his pics from Forza???


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

youre a dead man


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

that sucks


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

Free bump for unintelligible spam.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

dibs on wheels


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

Doctor Meat Does Housecalls said:


> dibs on wheels


ill fight you for em


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

passattimmy said:


> ill fight you for em


Ill win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk6gtwhy (Jun 7, 2021)

Think he got a pic yet?


----------

